# Natural rock wall



## Gumby (Nov 1, 2016)

We have these neat rock walls or ridges that run across the top of our property. Where the ground v's they are most visible and become water run-offs. We are slowly trying to create dry creek beds to better manage the rain run-off. However, the water is so strong after a good rain that it became obvious we are going to have to use much bigger river rock for the creek beds. Oh well, live and learn. 

I spent two very sweaty days this summer finding large flat rocks to put into the hill alongside this wall to use for 'stairs'.

Here is one that is right next to where we will build our house.

(click on the pic to see it larger)










A more expanded view.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 3, 2016)

Gorgeous...


----------



## escorial (Nov 4, 2016)

Purple always seems to find you Gumby..cool pic's


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

Have you figured out a way to move the heavy ones? Or should I say: How do you go about moving the larger ones?


----------



## Gumby (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. 

Kevin, hubby and I use a tractor to move the really big rocks. Though to be honest, he does the muscle work and I just assist or operate the tractor. The rock steps I put into the hill were light enough that I could do it myself, but I was struggling.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 4, 2016)

St. Francis and the Celtic cross fit beautifully with the landscape. I'm a sucker for natural landscaping like this. Great work. Watch your back!


----------



## Moonlight (Jan 13, 2017)

Beautiful!  My husband and I spent many hours moving field stones into our yard using an old truck hood for a sled.  Of course I've also been known to bring home a car full of rocks every time I go to the river.


----------



## TKent (Jan 13, 2017)

Gorgeous


----------

